# hardy anemones and coral



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

we just got an ocellaris yesterday, and were wondering if we could breed them if we got a tiny one next week. i know they can and will breed without anemones, but my dad says that we should add an anemone and some coral to our tank if we want to breed them. so, what are some hardy, first-time keeping, anemones and corals?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well first off how old is your tank, what size and what do you have for lighting, PC's, T-5's or MH's.


----------



## rcookenc (Nov 7, 2008)

As long as the two clowns mate, it doesn't matter what is in the tank. You DO NOT have to have an anemone. In fact, most people who breed clowns have just an empty tank with a piece of PVC pipe in there. Clowns like to lay their eggs out of sight and on a smooth surface.


----------



## rcookenc (Nov 7, 2008)

Now, if you are wanting a anemone. Probably the easiest and most hardy would be a bubble tip. You can get by with CF lighting, VHO or T5's as long as your tank is shallow enough and has approx. 5-6 watts per gallon. Most other anemones will require MH's.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Actually all of the clown breeders I know use clay pots in there tanks and the WPG rule is very out dated, a properly setup T-5 system can actually be very close to MH setup.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

i know clownfish easily breed with no anemone, but i think it would be nice to see how clownfish and anemones support each other. the tank is 125 gal and about 2 feet tall. we use mirrors to cause our iredescent light to appear brighter. the tank temp is usually below 75.F. the tank is around 2-3 years old. is this good for an anemone?


----------



## justin james (Nov 16, 2008)

When it comes to clowns the only ones that seem to commonly host an anemone are Tomato, Maroon, and Clarkii. The ocellaris hardly ever pay attention to anemones. They more often host frogspawn and in fact thats what my ocellaris host. Clay flower pots are the best thing to put in your tank if you want to breed your clownfish.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

lilliancon said:


> i know clownfish easily breed with no anemone, but i think it would be nice to see how clownfish and anemones support each other. the tank is 125 gal and about 2 feet tall. we use mirrors to cause our iredescent light to appear brighter. the tank temp is usually below 75.F. the tank is around 2-3 years old. is this good for an anemone?



I am not sure what you are referring to about your lighting but just because it appears bright doesnt mean you are getting enough par into your tank to support an anemone. I think you would need a high end T-5 setup or MH's to support an anemone. Ocellaris clowns are the least likely to host IMO and I think your best bet for them would be a Carpet and they need very intense lighting, they get very big and they eat fish.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

i am still learning about abbreviations-what does IMO stand for?


----------



## justin james (Nov 16, 2008)

IMO - In My Opinion

Examples of use:
That light is too blue IMO.
That fish is too fat IMO.
The food that store sells is garbage IMO.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

our light is full spectrum, in case you needed to know


----------

